
PostmarketOS: Aiming for a 10 year security nightmare - ollieparanoid
https://ollieparanoid.github.io/post/security-warning/
======
wolfgke
To quote

    
    
      Long term options
      * Don't use smartphones at all. Good luck convincing your WhatsApp friends.
      ...
      * Let's take it into our own hands and hack the hell out of it until we, as a community, understand every last bit of how it works and can really control our own devices, even if takes years to get there.
    

I"d bet that there is a strong intersection between those people who would not
use smartphones for privacy resons (e.g. me) and people who are willing to
hack on this topic and use highly experimental (i.e. lots of things don't
work) builds on their smartphones. So in other words: Nothing changes for the
masses.

